# Moving Crates to Separate Room



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Both London & Preston have always had their crates in our bedroom which is where they sleep at night. We are repainting and redecorating the bedroom soon, and I was thinking about how nice it would be to regain all of that space that the 2 crates currently take up.

Of those who crate their Malts at night, do you keep them in a separate room or do they sleep in the same room as you? What are the pros and cons of each? I will admit I like having them in the room with me because if they are sick or if they REALLY have to go potty I hear them right away...but obviously in another room they would have to bark loudly to be let out. We have a small master bedroom, so it would also be nice to have the entire room to ourselves! lol


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We crate them separately and in a separate room. The pro is everyone gets to sleep all night long. I can't think of any con's!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I do not sleep with the dogs in my room. They are together in the family room. Actually at the age of my dogs (2 and 3) they do not wake up at night at all. They sleep completely through the night. We are not late sleepers though. I usually go to bed at about 11pm and get up around 6:30 or 7am. Sometimes they are still asleep when I come into the room, and I have to get them going to go out and do potty. We have had no problems what so ever with this sleeping arraingement.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so thats why iam getting no sleep :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depends on the dog. Most don't sleep in the room past the first couple of weeks. Roo is the exception since he has to potty during the night and fusses in his crate to wake me up. Sodie is loose in the house and usually sleeps on the floor in the bedroom or on the bathroom floor.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora has always slept in the kitchen downstairs with us upstairs. We set an alarm to wake up in the middle of the night when she was little and couldn't go all night without piddling. She seems to sleep soundly all night and on the weekends we set an alarm to wake up early to let her out and feed her breakfast (then we put her in her pen and go back to bed)! Except for her first couple of nights home when she cried a little (as you would expect) it has been fine. I think it was the right decision for us.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised to hear that just about all of you that have posted so far don't have your pups in your room at night -- I thought most of you did. lol

I hear you all about getting a good night's rest when they're NOT in the room...most nights are fine and they both sleep throughout the night quietly (or at least lay there!), but occasionally London starts grunting to be let out in the middle of the night for a potty break. It gets exhausting sometimes (like having a newborn that never grows up. lol)! But, at the same time, if one of them isn't feeling well I do like being able to hear them in the same room...once or twice London has thrown up in the middle of the night and although it's a pain to get up with her, I want to comfort her and it's my job.

Maybe we will try crating in a different room afterall...although I know there will be a LOUD transition for a few nights. lol


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani sleeps in our bedroom. His bed is next to ours and we close the door. At the age of 10 months he's been able to hold it throughout the night so far. Weird thing though is that now when we let him do his business he poops before he pees. We just recently moved and in my old house he would pee first and then poop - probably has something to do with the fact that we wake up 2 hours earlier now, who knows :huh:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Sammy sleeps in his crate outside in the living room. Generally, he sleeps through the night from 10:30 p.m. til 6:30 a.m. Every now and then, he'd wake me up at 4 or 5 in the morning to go use the puppy pad with very soft barks but I'm a light sleeper so I hear every beep.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

When I first got Lacy as a puppy, I crated her downstairs but she would cry FOREVER. I eventually moved her up to my room in a crate and she did a lot better. She slept in her crate beside my bed up until a little over a year old. Now she and Rylie (and one of my cats) sleeps in bed with me at night. I like being able to cuddle with them at night and in the morning. I'm sure if I get married one day and have more dogs (which Im sure I will), they might not be able to sleep in bed with me anymore though...will just be too many dogs in one bed if there are two people too. I plan on having a bedroom for the dogs though so they'll sleep in their bedroom if they don't sleep in my bed.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Remy has his bed in our bedroom but he's loose in the apt so does his own thing during the night, whether it's sleep or play. But the first 2 weeks when we were potty training him, we placed his crate next to the bed. Do most of you still crate your malts even if they're potty trained? We got rid of the crate long time ago.....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Remy @ Feb 25 2010, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890492


> Remy has his bed in our bedroom but he's loose in the apt so does his own thing during the night, whether it's sleep or play. But the first 2 weeks when we were potty training him, we placed his crate next to the bed. Do most of you still crate your malts even if they're potty trained? We got rid of the crate long time ago.....[/B]


London is 2 and Preston is 11 months old, and we crate both of them at night as well as anytime we're out of the house. We desperately want to have them sleep on cute little beds in our room at night, but they are constantly scratching and barking at the bed for us to let them up there. I also worry that London would pee right in front of the door in the middle of the night. lol

I do like having them crate trained because when we go out of town they are so familiar with their crates that it's not a huge transition for them sleeping somewhere else.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Continued crating depends on the dog...not all dogs are trustworthy not to get into things if the owner is not watching. It is in the dog's best interest (for health and safety) that they be safely confined. No, I don't worry about Roo peeing in the house, but I do worry about him chewing a wire.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

oh ok! remy doesn't chew on anything or get into stuff and he's 100% potty trained so i just let him loose  i was so happy to get rid of his crate lol. now he has cute beds around that he uses. whenever we travel, i just pack up a bed for him to sleep on. he's never slept with us so is used to his own bed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was wondering, while you have renovations going on, can you sleep in another room and put London & Preston in that room so they get used to it with you there? And then you could transition back to your room and leave them there. Might help them get used to it. 

Tyler (1 year old) sleeps in our bedroom in his plastic carrier with the x-pen around him and wee wee pads. As soon as I get ready for bed I plop him in there, he stares at me for two minutes and then hops into his carrier. He sleeps all night long, will wake up around 8am -- we'll hear him creep out, shake himself out, pee and then he goes to the x-pen fence and does his little "hey I'm here" sneeze.  He will also often poop when I go into the bathroom and then I let him up on our bed in the morning. We all get a good night's sleep. During the day, when I'm here he has run of the whole apt (I have pads in a few rooms) but when I'm going to be gone for hours I bring the x-pen into the rest of the apt and close him into three rooms. He isn't destructive at all (unless you're a tissue :new_shocked: ) and he usually lies in his little beds, not the carrier. He's really so easy.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Ppper has always slept in her hut (crate) in the laundry room. She even pulls open the french doors to the room (using the stopper attached to the door), pulls open her crate door by the protruding latch, and puts _herself _ to bed every night. She usually does this around 7 or 8-ish. I am light sleeper, so having a dog in the same room would mean a restless night for me. :mellow:


----------

